# Instant Change in Attitude



## GaryHibbert (Feb 16, 2019)

*It's only when you see a mosquito landing 
on your testicles that you begin to realize 
there's usually a way to solve problems 
without resorting to violence*


----------



## old sarge (Feb 18, 2019)

I like that.   Violence solve nothing in this world.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 18, 2019)

Hmmmm , makes me wonder how and why Gary can see a mosquito land on his stuff .


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 18, 2019)

He has one of those spinal pressure relief teeter-totter tables that hangs you upside-down.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 21, 2019)

There's a skeeter on my peter, [email protected] it off.

Chris


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 21, 2019)

Gary... So true....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 21, 2019)

Ha Ha great phrase. So true violence solves nothing but more violence.

Warren


----------



## sigmo (May 17, 2019)




----------

